

My, What a Big Balance Sheet You Have  - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/86167/my-what-a-big-balance-sheet-you-have/

======
devmonk
Market volatility is certainly a valid reason to stay out of investments. Just
take a look at this:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^VIX+Interactive#chart1:s...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^VIX+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^vix;range=my;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined)

VIX is going down, but fear is not as low as it was in 2005. It's not exactly
the time to be jumping in head first.

For those interested in VIX:

"VIX is the ticker symbol for the Chicago Board Options Exchange Market
Volatility Index, a popular measure of the implied volatility of S&P 500 index
options. Often referred to as the fear index or the fear gauge, it represents
one measure of the market's expectation of stock market volatility over the
next 30 day period. The VIX Index was introduced by Prof. Robert Whaley of
Vanderbilt University in 1993."

(from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIX> )

There are a wealth of reasons to be bearish with the market right now, not the
least of which are:

* Market instability over the past few years.

* U.S. government warning public of poor economic outlook.

* Banks having second half of mortgage crisis ("foreclosure crisis").

* USD, Euro, Yen fluctuations and "currency circus" going on internationally.

* Economic crises internationally.

* Continued political issues and terrorism threats on global scale.

